# Max with his Daisy blanket (pic)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Max with his Daisy blanket. Yeah, I've not washed it, so there is a bit of pumpkin on the edges... I washed an entire large load of laundry on Sunday, it all belonged to Daisy. I still have 3 blankets I didn't wash, and her original well loved bed... I couldn't bring myself to wash it, as it still had Daisy's pecan smell.... sigh....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Max is so cute and he has a big foot! :lol:  So glad you have him and Annie to keep you company.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie pie. He does have large paws  I love cats with big feet! So adorable.

So Daisy smelled like pecans?... My mom thinks I'm crazy because I think Milly smells like maple syrup. :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link smells like Link. XD and I wouldn't have it any other way!!! 

I still think about your Daisy everyday but I am so glad that you have your two other pets helping you through this hard time. Thank God for happy pets.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Max has big man cat mittens. He is a rather big boy, about 16-17lbs. 

And Daisy totally smelled like a freshly cracked pecan, I think the smell is more true to the shell when you first crack it... everyone thought I was nuts for saying it, but it is TRUE! My mom could concur!  So that is why I refer to Daisy as my little pecan, both because she smelled like one, and that she acted like a total nut! 

However, this past week I haven't been able to not weep at anything pecan related, I even bought a bag of them just to sniff.... who is the nut now eh?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH! I must admit, my other family members are quite extensive... there are 3 cats (Max, Tess and WhiteSocks(20.5 yr old)), Annie (hedgie) Willow & Hunter (middle aged gerbil boys) Angus (the 25yr red eared slider turtle) Benny the tree frog, a colony of 12 hermit crabs... although the reptiles aren't cuddlers... 

All of us are working through this tough time together.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Max looks so precious and so happy to have a piece of his Pecan Princess. <3

Harvey smells like the Quaker Oat Man, but that's just because with every footbath I pour oatmeal water on him to help his skin.

When I saw the picture, I just thought that Max was doing happy paws. He is a big boy, with a big heart.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

This is just so precious! Happy Max


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I love this picture and I LOVE Max. My heart goes out to you...........my darling gray tiger cat Fiona of 16 years passed in July 2011 and it STILL hurst! I see her everywhere in the house. I still reach out to pet her at night - she was my bestest bed buddy. It was her ,me and my pog Tiggy all crowded in the chair with my knitting. She was my knitting buddy -  

I haven't had the heart to knit since she left me.  

So I said all that to let you know I understand completely. And I also said all that because my Fiona was a gray tiger and I LOVE your Max! She did not have big paws like your boy though! She was very dainty.  

Time is the only thing I find that heals the big hole a loved pet leaves.

Stay strong!! Kathy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little lovely Max is. It looks like he's hugging Daisy's blanket. That is so sad & sweet. 

Zoey smells like watermellon. And Pepper smells like-blinding pain in my nose! :lol: She never lets me smell her - just quills me.

I thought calling her your little pecan was precious - & that's before you said she smells like pecans. Now it's even more touching.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, that is so touching  I love seeing the bond between animals, especially of different species. *Hugs* to you and Max. He seems like such a sweet boy


----------

